# New pick up



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Here are some pics of this new guy. its a leaf fish, i dont know much about them, but i had to buy it! It looks sort of similar to a datnoid. and it likes toi eat roise reds. Its mouth opens up so huge its amazing. I've never seen any other member have any of these, or even seen them in any pet store.
enjoy!

View attachment 66672


View attachment 66673


View attachment 66674


if anybody has any information about these i'd appreciate it.

Thanks Mauls


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

looks cool


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

nice pickup. really amazing camoflauge on that guy. try doing a google search.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

ok ya i'll search on google, haha ya he has nice cammo!

thanks guys


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Interesting fish. Too bad my LFS don't got them.


----------



## Turbo Ek9 (Sep 5, 2004)

nice pick up. =]


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great leaf fish mauls







i only seen them here once in the lfs two years back, and i seen them eat rosies also. so i know what you mean about a huge mouth! i wanted one then but didn't do it.







great pic up and keep the pics comin..


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...topic=69863&hl=
The video still works fine. Just wait for it to load. Pretty big file.

Just do a search on Monocirrhus polyacanthus or south american leaffish. Should be some info here. Or google it.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Great pick up









One time I have seen these fish hunt for prey. They will slowly stalk their prey and will hit it pretty fast. It looked great


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

jan said:


> Great pick up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha ya when these fish swim, it looks like there not moving at all. It looks that way because there fins are moving soooo fast hahah. i could easly see how they sneak up on prey


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

channafreak said:


> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...topic=69863&hl=
> The video still works fine. Just wait for it to load. Pretty big file.
> 
> Just do a search on Monocirrhus polyacanthus or south american leaffish. Should be some info here. Or google it.
> [snapback]1081364[/snapback]​


and....... DAMN~

that video was pure badass man. thanks for the video and the scientific name, mine is prolly already full grown its around 5" and i heard they get about that big. I will keep the pics updated.

Thanks again dude


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

wow i've never seen one before, and that video was sick


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

i had african leaf fish a few months ago....only cool to watch eat, than they get pretty boring.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

channafreak that was an amazing video dude







gotta love the choice of tune also man. had to fight myself from bumping it back into action


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

neato!!


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

nice man, after seein the adult pic of one of thoes guys i might get one at my work. we have babies there for 10.99. they are like only a 1.5 inches or 2.

J-Rod


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Very interesting looking fish







Sweet pick -up


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

that thing is badass, i don't blame you for picking him up. Very rare.....Id love to see some more pics :thumbup;


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

wow thats 1 odd fish


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

nice fish.

i always wanted one but never seen around them around me. and i dont wanna deal with shipping.

BTW: how much you pay for him?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

k7q said:


> nice fish.
> 
> i always wanted one but never seen around them around me. and i dont wanna deal with shipping.
> 
> ...


Thanks man,

it was $12.99

they have about 6 more left


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

mauls said:


> k7q said:
> 
> 
> > nice fish.
> ...


Geez thats a deal! I would have thought that they would be alot more.


----------

